
United Nations and WHO Call for Drug Decriminalization Jun 27 '17 - anythingnonidin
http://www.drugpolicy.org/blog/united-nations-and-world-health-organization-call-drug-decriminalization
======
HillaryBriss
if "drugs" are decriminalized, can we at least extend the decriminalization
across the board?

can we also let US residents buy their prescription meds from whatever global
supplier they feel like?

can we also let drug makers just market their drugs without a $1 billion
effort to test it in FDA approved clinical trials?

~~~
teslabox
> can we also let drug makers just market their drugs without a $1 billion
> effort to test it in FDA approved clinical trials?

FDA approval is an important step for marketing drugs that don't actually work
very well.

